# Coming 2 year old... Does she look more halflinger or andalusian?



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

First off... Poor baby girl looks like a middle schooler in how awkward she is haha!! And she will go through a ton of changes over the course of the next few years. But I wanted to see y'alls opinions, which is she resembling more so far? Either way she is so loved! Horrible pictures...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd hesitantly say Andalusian between the two, but that she doesn't look especially like either to me.
She certainly is a cutie, though!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Zexious said:


> I'd hesitantly say Andalusian between the two, but that she doesn't look especially like either to me.
> She certainly is a cutie, though!


thanks for the response! I can agree she's not resembling either, except in my opinion she's got a more andalusian head. She's still very down hill, but she has been filling out nicely this year. Her poor mane though, she rubbed part of it off at her previous home so I chopped the rest to be even. Reminds me of the old bowl cut but it's been coming back in.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Is she an Andy cross? If so, she will be a gangly youngster until she's about 5, then fill out and turn into a swan.  Haffies also tend to look wonky until they're older, so give her time. I love her expression. She's a cutie!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Neither, or maybe both!! 

She is all sorts of cute though


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I think I can see some Haffy. She's adorable though!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she looks like a mustang, to me. But, of the two , I agree; Andalusian is predominant.

(I ride a full Andy)


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

SilverMaple said:


> Is she an Andy cross? If so, she will be a gangly youngster until she's about 5, then fill out and turn into a swan. <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> Haffies also tend to look wonky until they're older, so give her time. I love her expression. She's a cutie!


yes, her mom was a halflinger and her Dad is an andalusian, and I provided pictures. Good to know! I was a late bloomer myself!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> she looks like a mustang, to me. But, of the two , I agree; Andalusian is predominant.
> 
> (I ride a full Andy)
> 
> View attachment 955519


ooo your Andy is gorgeous! The brown in the background of my last picture is a branded mustang. They are two peas in a pod. I wouldn't mind her looking like a mustang!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Just wondering if the Haflinger mare is in foal when that picture was taken.
My sister just got a nice Hafy and she looks the same and we were beginning to wonder if she might be in foal.

Nice horses it will be interesting to see the 2yr old in a couple of years.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Woodhaven said:


> Just wondering if the Haflinger mare is in foal when that picture was taken.
> My sister just got a nice Hafy and she looks the same and we were beginning to wonder if she might be in foal.
> 
> Nice horses it will be interesting to see the 2yr old in a couple of years.


I don't think her Mom was in foal but she could have been. Halfies are so sweet, congrats to your sister! Have you guys tested her for pregnancy?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

See, I was going to say haffie!
She has beautiful parents! You should have a stunning horse in a few years. Enjoy the cuteness whilst it lasts!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Not yet as we have just begun to notice the larger tummy and she has called the previous owner to see if there is any possibility that she was exposed to a stallion and is waiting to here from them, if there is no possibility then she is getting too much to eat, I suspect they are very easy keepers.

She is a sweet mare to handle, a little pushy when riding but improving every time as she and sis figure out the cues etc. and soooo good with the granddaughters, very patient and quiet.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> yes, her mom was a halflinger and her Dad is an andalusian, and I provided pictures. Good to know! I was a late bloomer myself!


Hubba, hubba the daddy! Gosh I love them white grey.

She has some Spanish look, but I can see the Haflinger as well. Somewhere in the middle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is such a cool combination. I bet she is going to be a once in a lifetime horse! just be patient.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Fimargue said:


> EstrellaandJericho said:
> 
> 
> > yes, her mom was a halflinger and her Dad is an andalusian, and I provided pictures. Good to know! I was a late bloomer myself!
> ...


he is Dardanos RDL. Very nice boy, I got to meet him when I met Estrella. Very well mannered. He's up for sale right now for $65000! (Ouch!)


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful girl and parents! But I have to wonder... what was the intent and purpose behind crossing a halflinger with an andalusian? It's just the last cross I would ever expect.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> First off... Poor baby girl looks like a middle schooler in how awkward she is haha!! And she will go through a ton of changes over the course of the next few years. But I wanted to see y'alls opinions, which is she resembling more so far? Either way she is so loved! Horrible pictures...


Honestly to me she doesn't look like either.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Beautiful girl and parents! But I have to wonder... what was the intent and purpose behind crossing a halflinger with an andalusian? It's just the last cross I would ever expect.


that's a good question. The breeder told me that people are wanting thicker horses than the more dainty Andalusians, so he has been testing the cross for mind and temperament. One of the halflinger/andalusian crosses has been a top performer in the half andalusian shows. I believe these pictures are of that guy. 

Never the less, I was curious myself, and just adored her personality (and still do) so I took the chance of her looking wonky. I'm hoping she ends up around 14 or so hands but I've been told she might get bigger. Definitely an unusual cross!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The color is all Haffy


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Yogiwick said:


> The color is all Haffy


I agree she has pangere everywhere


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Haffies are not bay though. She does have pangare that is effecting the muzzle and soft spots though and that is Haffie shining through.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> that's a good question. The breeder told me that people are wanting thicker horses than the more dainty Andalusians, so he has been testing the cross for mind and temperament. One of the halflinger/andalusian crosses has been a top performer in the half andalusian shows. I believe these pictures are of that guy.
> 
> Never the less, I was curious myself, and just adored her personality (and still do) so I took the chance of her looking wonky. I'm hoping she ends up around 14 or so hands but I've been told she might get bigger. Definitely an unusual cross!


What a gorgeous boy! I personally love this cross!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Re color, yes the bay is obviously from the andalusian, but the TONE of the coat (and of course the pangare) is definitely haffy. That is not the "normal" shade of bay. I've found Icelandics, which come in ALL colors, are like that, while they have plenty of normal colors the tone/shading is all a tad off from what you'd expect making you wonder if the chestnut is really a chestnut after all 

No question on bay of course, but I just see Haffy in the color regardless lol.


----------

